# MTB Termine Belgien



## mtbmarco (3. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
wo finde ich MTB-Termine in Belgien?
Ich suche Marathons oder CC-Rennen in Belgien.

Danke für Infos.
Marco


----------



## Racer09 (3. Mai 2007)

mtbmarco schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wo finde ich MTB-Termine in Belgien?
> Ich suche Marathons oder CC-Rennen in Belgien.
> 
> ...



Kann dir da evtl helfen... hier ein paar Termine:

8.7.07 Malmedy www.users.skynet.be/mmt (extrem heftige Strecke, sehr geil)
1.7.07 St. Vith  www.rsv.be , auch sehr geile Strecke, zwar nicht so heftig wie Maalmedy, aber spaßig
10.6.07 Eupen www.rskeupen.be
5.8.07 Einruhr

das sollte fürs erste reichen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (5. Mai 2007)

mtbmarco schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wo finde ich MTB-Termine in Belgien?
> Ich suche Marathons oder CC-Rennen in Belgien.
> 
> ...



Die meines Erachtens vollständigste, beste und aktuellste Übersicht über MTB-Events in Belgien gibt's beim Magazin "02Bikers" unter => "Agenda" => "België" (klick!) Überhaupt, geniale Publikation ... 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Eifelscout (5. Mai 2007)

Hallo Marco, hier sind auch ausreichend infos http://www.fcwb.be/document/2007-cal-VTT-FCWB.htm

Viele Grüsse


----------

